# Do yah marathon classical listening I do, the boy can run, listening to 5 hours flush



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I sometime do marathon listening, as mandatory brain exercise yep

Like listening to 4 hours 50 minute of ancient lore carmina burana.

Once I would listen to Don Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa, were wasted away on a bottle of absinthe and would listen to the all set of madrigals Liber 1-6, an were catapult in rural Italy Venosa della bourgada del Napoli, si

What about Gregorian 5 hours flush of your time, on the radio for orphan i.e i dont know.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I only do marathon listening when I'm on school holidays and Mrs Merl is at work. Last summer I did almost a full day of Mahler symphonies. That was exhausting, tbh, but great too.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> I sometime do marathon listening, as mandatory brain exercise yep
> 
> Like listening to 4 hours 50 minute of ancient lore carmina burana.
> 
> ...


Are you Ok, deprofundis? do you do this late at night? What are you up to, who's with you?You need to eat some good food. Be sure you at least lay down, and rest your heart, if you can't sleep...your concerned caretaker, MR


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I often do listening marathons. But usually not strictly classical. 

I will switch around from jazz and fusion, to avant garde prog, to classical. 

The way it usually works with me is, I will get the desire to listen to a specific artist or album, and something on that album will trigger the desire to listen to something else (somehow related), which will trigger another desire.

For example; yesterday I had the desire to listen to Mahavishnu Orchestra "Visions of the Emerald Beyond", which has prominent violin, which then sparked the desire to listen to Penderecki's 2nd violin concerto, which in turn sparked the desire to listen to the Italian prog band, Deus ex Machina's album "De Republica" which also has prominent violin, but played in yet another context. And to tie it in even further, it starts off with a small quote from the previously mentioned violin concerto by Penderecki.

And the above sparked listening to another serval albums, all tolled, probably added up to about 4+ hours.


----------

